# DIY BBS Hatchery Dish



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's your hatch rate?


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know exactly how to determine the hatch rate?

That said, considering this was an experiment batch left on a bathroom sink and I guestimated the amount of salt needed I was pretty happy with my turn out. 

I normally use the upside down soda bottle (1L) with the bottom cut method and hang it from the shower bar in the same bathroom. 

Anyway the hatch rate was at least as good and all of the eggs were kept completely seperate which is one of the features I really liked about the above linked product.

I've got another batch loaded up so I'll endeavor to get some pics of my next hatch...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

good job.. You might want to spray paint the exterior black.. So the only light is coming from the hole.


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

That's very creative. I'd been pondering how I could do something like that myself. In fact, I'm going to go to the dollar store today.


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

mistergreen,

Its hard to tell in the pictures, and I forgot to mention it but I just used a little duct tape to cover the exterior.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

somebody on Aquabid is selling these for a three or four bucks. Cool DIY though.


----------

